# Old lathe for sale just like new



## Smithdoor (Nov 19, 2014)

Try this lathe 
It was made around WWI 
NOT WWII


Used 34" X 17' AMERICAN HEAVY DUTY ENGINE LATHE for sale - 56275


  View on *[url]www.machinesales.com*   [/URL]  
 Preview by Yahoo ​

[TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #E5E5E5"]
[/TD]
[TD="class: link-enhancr-element, colspan: 2"]  
Used 34" X 17' AMERICAN HEAVY DUTY ENGINE LATHE for sale - 56275 
Used 34" X 17' AMERICAN HEAVY DUTY ENGINE LATHE for sale - 56275 by Raco Industrial Corporation in Des Plaines, Illinois



[/TD]
[TD="class: link-enhancr-element, bgcolor: #E5E5E5"]
[/TD]


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think  Uglydog is the only one of us that can slip that one past our sweetheart. :lmao:
What do you think Daryl?
Dave


----------



## David S (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow!  I am sure the lights would dim when I started up that 20 HP motor.  Awesome though and might have to add a few feet.. opps meters... onto my small shop.

David


----------



## brasssmanget (Nov 19, 2014)

I shudder to even think of that carriage crashing into the chuck or a faceplate!:nervous:


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wish I had a project for that that you fellas could come over and help me with.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 19, 2014)

I think that first belt guard on the head stock end would just fit into my garage! Then I would have a lot of explaining to the wife about the rest of the lathe that would be sticking out into the driveway!


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 19, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> I think  Uglydog is the only one of us that can slip that one past our sweetheart. :lmao:
> What do you think Daryl?
> Dave



Hmmm. 
Only 6hours and 42minutes away. 412miles....
Hmmm.
17foot...
Perhaps if I push out the back side of the shop....
She doesn't walk around the back of the shop...much....
I'll need to run another line from the power pole (20hp)...

At some point she will notice the increased electrical bill.

I may have to pass.... ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## schor (Nov 19, 2014)

Go big or go home. )

I cannot even imagine what I would do with something that big. Definitely not for the hobbyist.


----------



## atunguyd (Nov 20, 2014)

What??   No DRO? 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## n3480h (Nov 20, 2014)

Dang! I was interested until I saw it only had a spindle bore of 2-3/4".  So close!:lmao:


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 20, 2014)

Spindle bore was use for draw bars holding parts in the chuck
I also found the add from ATW 1919 not it is the 30" lathe

Dave



n3480h said:


> Dang! I was interested until I saw it only had a spindle bore of 2-3/4".  So close!:lmao:


----------



## hman (Nov 20, 2014)

Durn! :think1: Wish I lived closer to a railroad siding and a power plant.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 20, 2014)

Even if you did not have any work for it to do, It would be a good talking point when the wife had her friends round for a coffee


----------



## sk1nner (Nov 20, 2014)

Wife gave the go ahead to get it, as long as I put it in the basement.   Who wants to come lend a hand?


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 20, 2014)

Just let me know 
It no hard all down hill
Does your wife know how big this lathe is??????

Dave



sk1nner said:


> Wife gave the go ahead to get it, as long as I put it in the basement.   Who wants to come lend a hand?


----------



## pebbleworm (Nov 20, 2014)

you've always wanted a walk-out basement...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 20, 2014)

Smithdoor said:


> Try this lathe
> It was made around WWI
> NOT WWII
> 
> ...




Eh, 
It's kinda big
:jester:


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 20, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Eh,
> It's kinda big
> :jester:



I could fit it into my indoor riding arena.  I only have 100A single phase power there, but I do have a 65HP IH sawmill engine.


----------



## sk1nner (Nov 21, 2014)

n3480h said:


> Dang! I was interested until I saw it only had a spindle bore of 2-3/4".  So close!:lmao:



This one has a spindle bore of 4.12"
http://www.machinesales.com/machinery/engine-lathes/0000080739
hope that's big enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## nightowl499 (Nov 21, 2014)

I couldnt afford a piece of stock to turn it


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 21, 2014)

nightowl499 said:


> I couldnt afford a piece of stock to turn it



Or the crane with three men and a small boy I'd need to lift the piece of stock to chuck up...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 21, 2014)

sk1nner said:


> Wife gave the go ahead to get it, as long as I put it in the basement.   Who wants to come lend a hand?



Will you make sandwiches?
Do you have a plan for loading and unloading?
Only 11hours and 18minutes each way from Dayton MN.
Hmmmm...


Daryl
MN


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 21, 2014)

I would not want to run that lathe 
just think of moving the carriage or cross slide

Dave



nightowl499 said:


> I couldnt afford a piece of stock to turn it


----------



## core-oil (Nov 23, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Eh,
> It's kinda big
> :jester:




  Its Also pretty damned heavy!  -- Still it is nice, good divorce grounds also


----------



## master53yoda (Nov 23, 2014)

My son and I just got back from Sacramento (about 15 hr one way) and picked up a Hass 20Hp CNC lathe for his shop.   It only weighed 9600 lbs.     I don't think we could get it in his basement because the forklift won't fit.)    We did have a very interesting trip because the rigger placed it to far forward on the trailer and we had to winch it back about 14" before it would move without trying to shake the truck apart.   Once we got it pulled back it came home OK.   

Moving equipment is always so much fun......

Art B


----------



## core-oil (Nov 23, 2014)

All joking aside guys, That big American lathe is one gorgeous big girl! The old boys knew how to build very powerful and handsome items of plant, Even the electric motor powering her looks a spectacular thing Nothing skimped on weight or quality, Over here in the U.K. I have a friend who has two "American"  lathes possibly of the same era as the one on the posting, but his machines are cone drive headstocks, (three step cones flat belt drive). In spite of their age still powerful and capable of hogging of the metal
 In the last century some of the British machine tool dealers imported a fair bit of United States built machine tools, & sold them along with comparable good quality British machines

 As a youngster my first job, many years ago, on leaving school was in a coal mine as a labourer, in the maintenance shop of that colliery was a big "American " centre lathe, Its turner lived next to my family & he really liked his machine, Some years later as an apprentice in a big engineering plant, the heavy machine shop tools were really nice, I remember especially a big Scottish built Thomas Shanks crankshaft turning lathe, with its large direct current electric motors (One for the main drive& another smaller for the feed mechanism) They made a really nice peaceful groan when they were working,

 Halcyon days guys sadly passed , guess nowadays progress brings change, not much in the way of opportunities left for an old buzzard like me! Guess I will go back & lurk with my 16" swing tool room lathe & my other nice things I love.
Peace.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 23, 2014)

Here is add for the American owned and ran
Ever for its age the lathe ran great built in 1918 had 5 HP

Dave





core-oil said:


> All joking aside guys, That big American lathe is one gorgeous big girl! The old boys knew how to build very powerful and handsome items of plant, Even the electric motor powering her looks a spectacular thing Nothing skimped on weight or quality, Over here in the U.K. I have a friend who has two "American"  lathes possibly of the same era as the one on the posting, but his machines are cone drive headstocks, (three step cones flat belt drive). In spite of their age still powerful and capable of hogging of the metal
> In the last century some of the British machine tool dealers imported a fair bit of United States built machine tools, & sold them along with comparable good quality British machines
> 
> As a youngster my first job, many years ago, on leaving school was in a coal mine as a labourer, in the maintenance shop of that colliery was a big "American " centre lathe, Its turner lived next to my family & he really liked his machine, Some years later as an apprentice in a big engineering plant, the heavy machine shop tools were really nice, I remember especially a big Scottish built Thomas Shanks crankshaft turning lathe, with its large direct current electric motors (One for the main drive& another smaller for the feed mechanism) They made a really nice peaceful groan when they were working,
> ...


----------



## GarageGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

A local machine shop has a lathe that can turn anything up to 60" in diameter and 22ft long.  It was originally steam powered, and he converted it to electric.  It's a *monster*!  It is in full working order, and still being used.  Ya gotta love big old iron.

GG


----------

